# Grenville indoor 3d



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

cant wait! getting a little cabin fever here


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

ont.deerhunter said:


> FEB. 21 Held at the Drummond building in Spencerville Ontario. I have been spending way more time at the hockey rink than shooting lately. Any ideas are welcomed. Post/pm or send me an email [email protected]. Thanks Paul


How about no targets over 20 yrds so i can at least hit them...:wav::wav::wav:


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Distance*

I was thinking the same thing I have shot more hockey pucks than arrows this year!!


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

How the heck do you get a puck to stay on the rest? Have you got the FOBs on your pucks too?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thats still a stretch*

don't you shoot at the close targets

:shade:


3--d said:


> How about no targets over 20 yrds so i can at least hit them...:wav::wav::wav:
> 
> 
> Andy
> ...


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

QUOTE=hotwheels;1056983151]don't you shoot at the close targets

:shade:[/QUOTE]

:set1_applaud:[

Too funny!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> don't you shoot at the close targets
> 
> :shade:


:set1_applaud:

Too funny!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Money shoot.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*One week away!!*

Good news the owners off the drummond building decided it was too expensive to heat and narrowed the the whole building by 30 feet. It is only going to be 15 yds straight across.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Rat's, I don't have a 15 yard pin on my sight.I phoned around and only found one but it was in meters.Now what will I do?
Cheers Charles.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*you too!!!!!!*

i'm up the creek with out a paddle i can't even find one in meters i guess i'll just shoot insTINKtive 


Later 
See ya Sunday Paul:darkbeer::darkbeer:


crk said:


> Rat's, I don't have a 15 yard pin on my sight.I phoned around and only found one but it was in meters.Now what will I do?
> Cheers Charles.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Yardage at grenville*

Sorry for the confusion as I recieved a few emails and phone calls about the yardage at the shoot. It will be the same format as last year with a straight across shot being 35 yds. LOL. Paul.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

ont.deerhunter said:


> Sorry for the confusion as I recieved a few emails and phone calls about the yardage at the shoot. It will be the same format as last year with a straight across shot being 35 yds. LOL. Paul.


OKEK...let me just mark that on tinkers sight..35yards across..i will make sure i ajust Tinkers sight for that...:teeth:

Andy

i kinda liked the 15yard across

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Short guy short yardage*

:teeth:


3--d said:


> OKEK...let me just mark that on tinkers sight..35yards across..i will make sure i ajust Tinkers sight for that...:teeth:
> 
> Andy
> 
> ...


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Baldini said:


> How the heck do you get a puck to stay on the rest? Have you got the FOBs on your pucks too?


oh oh I am in trouble now! I am a goalie!!! LOL


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

crk said:


> Rat's, I don't have a 15 yard pin on my sight.I phoned around and only found one but it was in meters.Now what will I do?
> Cheers Charles.


 Just use your twenty yard pin and figure how high it shoots and aim a little lower. Thats what I do.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*crk*

you better use his advice
it may improve your ability

LOL




wheelie said:


> Just use your twenty yard pin and figure how high it shoots and aim a little lower. Thats what I do.


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who organized the shoot!!

I had a blast and shot my personal best( and no im not telling you what it was lol)

hope to see everyone at the seaway challenges


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*thanks guys*

To all the gang at grenville 
to DDoge for the toys and a tip of the hat for top score

I had a blast and looking forward to the outdoor season
and PS for the toys after

Tinker


----------

